

Why hackers become investors? - capex

Every hacker that I know created a great startup, and after it went full cycle, they've gone on to investing in startups. PG is a great example. 
Why does it happen? I understand that a pile of money under your bed calls for investment, but people take it further, they make it their eventual career. Can we conclude that the whole idea of creating a startup is also a form of investment/ speculation?
======
gamechangr
Not really.

We just are positioned to "better understand" the market and the people. Why
not invest in something you love where you have a strategic home field
advantage?

